
Supreme Court Backs New Trump Asylum Restrictions - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/11/us/politics/supreme-court-trump-asylum.html
======
masonic
WP: "Only Justices Sonia Sotomayor and Ruth Bader Ginsburg noted their
disapproval of the action."

